# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  در گردهمایی روز جمعه (2 آبان) چه گذشت...

## مهدی کرامتی

*هدف از این گردهمایی چه بود؟*
میدونید که دنیایی که ما الان بعنوان انجمن برنامه نویس تشکیل دادیم در حقیقت یک جامعه زنده تو دنیای مجازیه.
خیلی از ماها (از جمله خود من) داریم ساعاتی از زندگی مون رو تو این جامعه مجازی با آدمهایی میگذرونیم که تا بحال هیچ وقت حتی قیافه شون رو هم ندیدیم.
بنابراین خیلی از ما ها علاقه داریم ببینیم این دوستهای ما که مدتهاست میشناسیم شون، چه شکلی‌اند، چه جوری‌اند ... و یک درک واقعی از موجودیت اونها داشته باشیم. و هدف از گردهمایی روز جمعه 2 آبان هم همین بود.

برام جالب بود که آقای منتظرالظهور به من میگفت: من فکر میکردم شما باید یک آدم با لباسهای اطو کشیده و ... باشید، اما شما هم  با شلوار لی به اینجا اومدید. آخه من اون روز با لباسی به پارک ساعی رفتم که اگر لازم شد روی چمن ها بنشینیم مشکلی برام پیش نیاد. البته من خودم هم آدم راحتی هستم و زیاد در قید و بند ظاهر و ... نیستم.

من و آقای صداقت فر حدود ساعت 10:50 دقیقه صبح به پارک ساعی رسیدیم. موقع ورود به پارک یک موضوع باعث تعجب من شد: اوووه چقدر قفس حیوانات، منو بگو که به بقیه گفته بودم بیان پارک ساعی کنار قفسهای حیوانات. اما حالا باید کنار کدوم قفس دنبال بقیه میگشتیم؟
آخرین باری که من به پارک ساعی رفته بودم فقط 3-2 تا قفس، اونم ته پارک بود، نه این همه. بنابراین حدس زدم که پیدا کردن بقیه کار مشکلی باشه.
اما زیاد مشکل نبود. چرا؟ چون میدونستم باید دنبال آدمهایی بگردیم که به هر چیزی متفکرانه نگاه میکنند. برنامه نویس ها معمولا موجودات ساکت، متفکر و مرموزی هستند  :wink: 

اولین کسی که پیدا کردیم آقای منتظرالظهور (Mohammad_Mnt) بود. با همون لباسی که تو اون عکسهاش تو سایت تنشه. بعد از سلام و احوال پرسی به مسیر ادامه دادیم. نفر بعدی آقای سیدرضا داوودی بود (SReza1). من هر وقت اسم SREZA‌ رو میدیدم فکر میکردم این آقا باید مال حوالی اصفهان (شهرضا) باشه. اما ابشان هیچ ربطی به برداشت من از اسمش نداشت.

نفر بعدی خانم المیرا بود که با 3 تا کوچولو اومده بودند (فکر کنم هر 3 تاشون دختر بودند). یکی از اونها دختر خود خانم المیرا بود و 2 تای دیگه بچه‌های خواهرش بودند. فکر کنم اونا هم در آینده برنامه‌نویس بشن، چون خیلی بدقت به حیوانات توی قفس نگاه میکردند (فکر کنم داشتن روی الگوریتم زندگی اون حیوانات فکر میکردند  8) ). خانم المیرا زود رفتند و اومده بودند تا بقیه رو ببینند و زود برن. چیزی که از رفتار ایشان برایم جالب بود صمیمت‌شون بود.

آخر از همه هم آقا احسان (ehsan-ets) اومدند. ایشان خیلی جوانتر از اونی که من فکر میکردم بودند. 

خلاصه آخر کار فقط ما 5 نفر بودیم و کس دیگه‌ای نیومد. چند ساعت گپ دوستانه در مورد تجربه‌هامون تو سایت، تجربه‌های کاری مون و این جور چیزا حرف زدیم و ساعت 3:30 بعدازظهر از هم جدا شدیم.

گذشته از اینکه خیلی از کسایی که قرار بود بیان نیومدند، برای من تجربه جالبی بود. 

اولین برخورد واقعی من با اعضای سایت، تماس تلفنی (حدود یکماه پیش) با آقای نصیری بود. من و ایشان با اینکه اولین بار بود که با هم صحبت میکردیم، طوری با هم حرف میزدیم که انگار خیلی وقته تو دنیای واقعی هم با هم دوستیم. و البته بقول یکی از دوستان، ما الان تو این سایت یک خانواده بزرگ رو تشکیل داده‌ایم و عجیب نیست وقتی با هم برخورد واقعی میکنیم اینقدر با هم صمیمی و ندار هستیم.

در مجموع جای خیلی ها اون روز خالی بود. انشاءا... جلسات بعدی خیلی‌ها بیان و در آینده نه چندان دور این گردهمایی ها علاوه بر آشنایی مستقیم، سبب تشکیل کنفرانس و سمینارهای علمی برای برنامه نویس ها بشه.

از دوستان دیگه‌ای هم که اونروز بودند خواهش میکنم تجربه و نظر خودشون در مورد اون روز رو در ادامه این تاپیک بنویسند تا کسانی که نبودند هم از جریانات اون روز مطلع بشن.

موفق باشید.

با تشکر،
مهدی کرامتی.

----------


## Gladiator

آقا مهدی بسیار جالب بود . ای کاش من هم میتونستم اون روز در کنار شما باشم . به امید خدا دفعه آینده حتما میام .

با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه دوستان .

----------


## کم حوصله

:(  :( 
والا شرمنده منمقرار بود بیام ولی در آخرین روز یک مشکلی برام پیش امدم که نتونستم بیام  :( 
آقای کرامتی ممنون که خلاصه سر گذشت آن روز را نوشتید ولی چیزی که خیلی برای ما جالب تصمیماتی است که در آن روز گرفته شد ( البته اگر گرفته شده باشد   :wink:   ) 
راستی دیگه نشستی می گذارید یا همون یکی براتون کافی بود تا دلسرد بشید از دست ما آدم های بد قول ؟؟(اولیش خودم  :evil: )

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

یکی هم بود که من فکر کردم آقای اینپرایز باشه ، آخرش هم نفهمیدم ایشون بودن یا نه  :cry:

----------


## المیرا

سلام.
می خواستم از آقای کرامتی برای زحماتشون در سایت تشکر کنم. منم خیلی خوشحال شدم که چند نفر از دوستان این سایت رو از نزدیک دیدم. 
یه خواهش هم از همه ی دوستان دارم . اینکه سعی کنن فضای سایت , صمیمی وبر خوردها محترمانه و دوستانه باشه .در اینصورت مسلما همه از ملاقات حضوری هم استقبال می کنن.
و یه سوال : آقای ودود که خودشون پیشنهاد این گرد هم آیی رو داده بودن حضور داشتن؟؟

----------


## الهام تفریشی

ایشالا که دفعه اینده منهم بتونم در محضر دوستان قرار بگیرم 
البته اگه جمعه نباشه :mrgreen:

----------


## غریبه2

من هم خیلی دوست داشتم بیام و لااقل همشری خودم را تهران ببینم :wink:  ولی خوب کار زیاده  8)

----------


## said ali

با سلام
با عرض معذرت از اینکه نتونستم حاضر بشم ولی امیدوارم در دفعات بعدی یه همچین مشکلی عجیبی برام پیش نیاد چون خیلی عجیبه تا این وقت بگیرم بخوابم.!!! :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## anex

سلام
منم اومده بودم. ولی کسی منو ندید. از دور داشتم تماشا میکردم. 
حالا یه چیزی بگم یکم بخندید ..
داشتم مخفیانه نگاه میکردم که 2 تا جوون علاف و (لات) اومدن به من گیر دادن که اینجا چی میخوای که مخفی شدی!
آقا منم از ترس اینکه یکوقت موقعیتم لو بره مجبور شدم کاری رو بکنم که نباید انجام بدم. اما نپرسید که آنکس چیکار کردی :mrgreen: 
امیدوارم که دفعه دیگه بتونم بطور Visible و Enable در خدمت دوستان باشم. اما امیدوارم که در آنموقع از جمع کسی را هک نکرده باشم. :D 

ارادتمند.
آنکس.

----------


## phantasm

سلام

دیدم یکی از تو قفس داره بدجوری نیگا میکنه ها .... پس تو بودی anex ??? 
 :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 

بدل نگیری anex جون باهات شوخی کردم :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

آهان ، پس اون آقاهه تو بودی آنکس جان ؟  :wink:

----------


## Mahdavi

سلام
خوش بحالتون که تهرانید.
دفعه بعد زودتر خبر بدید لااقل عکسم بفرستم .

----------


## Kambiz

سلام،

خوشحالم که این دیدار بالاخره میسر شد و افسوس می‌خورم که نتونستم در جمعتون حاضر بشم.

قرار بعد کی هست؟

----------


## kia1349

من هم امیدوارم بتونم در جلسه بعدی در خدمتتون باشم
عذر بنده را همه دوستان بپذیرند

----------


## vadood

> و یه سوال : آقای ودود که خودشون پیشنهاد این گرد هم آیی رو داده بودن حضور داشتن؟؟


شرمنده، من نتونستم. توضیح هم نمی دم که چر چون به هر دلیل کوتاهی من رو جبران نمی کنه  :oops:

----------


## SReza1

آقای کرامتی 
من داودی هستم نه داوودی! :P 
بهر حال جای بچه ها حسابی خالی بود !! :D

----------


## jirjirakk

خوب منم یکی از اون بد قولام که آقای کرامتی گفتن
اما خیلی دلم مبخواست بیام امـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــا نشد  :cry:

----------


## ehsan-ets

به هر حال تو جلسه بعدی هر کی می تونه بیاد :wink: صواب داره :wink:

----------


## amin panahi

سلام 
باز هم که همه چیز به تهرانی ها رسید  :cry:  ای کاش یه طوری می شد که از همه جا(مثلا شیراز) می تونستیم تو این گردهمایی ها شرکت کنیم .

----------


## sayana

salam be hameye doostaye aziz baad az modat ha doori
moteasefane man dige mesle ghadim nemitoonam biam too site 
alan ham kheili fori daram ino minevisam 
moteasefane natoonestam biam tehran baraye gerdehamayee
vali say mikonam dafeye badi biam
va niz say mikonam be site har vaght be internet dastresi dashte basham sar bezanam
baz ham kheili kheili ozr mikham az hame
be yade roozhaye khoshi ke ba in site dashtam va ba tashakor az hameye bachehaye khoobe barnamenevis.com , .net
pirooz va shad bashid

----------


## Gladiator

سلام آتوسا

دلم برات تنگ شده . مواظب خودت باش . خوش باشی .

----------


## MEHDI SHATERI

مهدی شاطری هستم از اصفهان
بهتر است که گردهمایی ها با توجه به آمار سایت در دیگر شهرها هم برگزار شود من چون تازه وارد هستم به وضعیت سایت زیاد آشنا نیستم
امیدوارم که عملی شود.

----------


## said ali

با سلام
با سلام به اتوسا امیدوارم خوش گذشته باشه .
تو صفحه گرافیک جات خیلی خالی بود .
خیلی تلگرافی شد.
خداحافظ نقطه.

----------


## ساران سافت

من هم از بودن گردهمایی خیلی خوش حال شدم. اما حیف که نزدیک ماه رمضان بود و برای ما شهرستانی ها امکان آمدن نبود.
انشاٌالله دفعات بعد ماهم بتوانیم دوستانمان را ملاقات کنیم. :(

----------

